# AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs only



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Nigerian Dwarf Goat owners,
Mark your calendars! It's time for our first annual Virginia Heritage Goat Festival, dual sanctioned by AGS and ADGA and sponsored by Nigerians Unlimited. The dates are June 24th and 25th, 2011. We will be sanctioning Nigerian Does and Bucks for all judging. We hope you are interested and will participate.

We have heard your concerns and secured a local fairground to provide pens and shelter for your goats and the ring. The fairgrounds are centrally located at:

10 Fairground Drive
Chase City, Virginia 23968

The grounds are convenient to Chase City eateries, small stores, and lodging. Camping at the fairgrounds will be permitted.

This is a two day show. This year we will have Ann Weikel (Dual), Ed Kinser (AGS only), and Paul Kemp (Dual) for judges. We will also be offering AGS Classification through Ann Weikel and a One Day Milk Test (both AGS and ADGA). We will also be offering an ANNDA sponsored show with 3 specialty classes (Dam & Daughter, Son & Sire, and Breeder's Trio), showmanship classes, wether classes and so much more. More details will be coming over the next couple of weeks.

The show catalog is attached. Mark your calendars now to come to a great show. Entry fees are only $5.00 per goat, per show. Come and support your breed and prove your herd management in many different ways! That's June 24 - 25, 2011. Mark your calendars.

Thank you for your encouragement and we look forward to seeing you at the show!!

The show committee thanks you for your support,
Barb Halligan
Show Chair
[email protected]
434-735-0527

Lisa Bowen
[email protected]

Angel Cole
[email protected]

Gail Putcher
Sponsor through Nigerians Unlimited
[email protected]

For the show catalog email me at stacey.roop @ gmail.com (take out the spaces) and mention the Virginia Heritage show and I will forward the catalog to you


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

Was wondering who is planning on attending? As of right now I'm planning to be there to watch and learn.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

Don't think I can make it and am bummed; would love to be there!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

Im not going - I have a goat due and I have to work on Friday


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

I originally wanted to do the PA Show but I decided it would be too far. And I cant drive (due to foot surgery) till after that weekend so my friend would have had to do all the driving.

So we decided to just go to the VA show instead.

We are also planning on attending Nationals in July!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

too far for me to drive.. I am by Pittsburgh pa. Would love to be there though


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

We booked our hotel for the show. Yay!

The only thing is I didn't realize how south it really was until we were making reservations. It's over 5 hours! LOL :doh: So we will be leaving home a lot earlier then originally planned and returning Sunday.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

We are going. This will be our first show. At first we were just going to watch, but then we decided to enter a buck, and now I've just added three juniors...what am I thinking??


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

We will just be watching so we will cheer you on!


----------



## bannerfield (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

As a member of the show committee, I look forward to meeting you both. We will have a few goat showing, but as a family are working towards making the show flow well everyone. Safe travels to you both!

Angel


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

Oh bucks and juniors are easy - unless your juniors are of the drag and scream age  haha


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*



StaceyRoop said:


> Oh bucks and juniors are easy - unless your juniors are of the drag and scream age  haha


Oh, I really wish that made me feel better. LOL!!!!!!!!! :help: Just kidding. I have no expectations. I am just trying it out to see how it goes and what showing is really like for the future. So here I go with an open mind....lol!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

Hunter it will be so neat to show!! I stopped by my first show a few weeks back (couldn't show; hubby was on standby for work) oh I wish I could have entered at least 1. It looks like fun and what a neat learning experience!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

I've been feeling down since Monday night (losing the preemies)so my daughter and best friend have been trying to boost my spirits by talking about how excited they are for this weekend.

We've been to some pretty big farm shows and fairs but never a show specific to goats.

Will there be vendors there too or just the showing?

Is anyone else going that hasn't previously confirmed?


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

What an adventure!

The show was smaller than expected... Silly me asking about vendors in an earlier post. Unfortunately the space wasn't conducive for an audience. So it really wasn't comfortable to just watch. We watched for a couple hours Friday and then just an hour today.

Personally I think Ed is a great judge because he enjoys educating. You may not agree with his opinion but he is articulate and generous with information. We also learned from listening to Ann doing the classifications.

I regret that we didn't bring goats to show. I didn't want to be "the newbie" not knowing what to do or creating confusion. It was the perfect size for learning and the folks that were there had some beautiful goats! If there is one next year I hope to show. Barring any conflicts we will definitely do it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

most shows -- including those here in NJ are those small afairs

How far are you from me Amika? Im thinking I may actually put on a show in August of this year *yikes*


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

If you do I am there! I will be sure to enter a few goats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

Yeah, I'm suppose to try and find judges lol


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

We are two hours from Philadelphia. I'm only 15 minutes north of Salisbury, MD. Two hours to Baltimore too. So coming up to NJ would be easier than Chase City.

After we get our new goats from Addie I think we would have some strong show quality and some good show quality. So depending on the show I could enter 6 or 9 goats.

Lisa and I would want to do VHGF next year if they have it again. May have to buy a camper though LOL

We've driven all the way to North Eastern Ohio to pick up some of our goats. So I think if the drive is within five to six hours we would consider it.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

I may consider a show in August, though I doubt I have anybody who would place. I could get a little experience and guidance and that would be a good thing. I could leave Cashmere at New Bolten with Satin and bring the rest of the girls :greengrin:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*



StaceyRoop said:


> most shows -- including those here in NJ are those small afairs
> 
> How far are you from me Amika? Im thinking I may actually put on a show in August of this year *yikes*


That would be awesome! We would come! :clap:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*



> Mon Reve Farm"]Personally I think Ed is a great judge because he enjoys educating.
> 
> 
> > I thought the same thing. I didn't 'always' agree with him either, but he did go above and beyond being informative and definitely an educator, which was great for us, because we were there for the 'learning' experience, and that we did! It was a great first show for us, and for the first VHGF! :applaud:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

I realized after reading the responses that what I could show this August would be dictated by your classes...

3 boys - buckling from Proctor Hill and our 2 bucks both under two years
3 girls - doe from Proctor Hill, doeling from Proctor Hill and our open yearling

Two of my does that fall into my 'good' category weren't bred for this year so they won't be an option till next year. My other that falls into my 'strong' category is the one that delivered the preemies. Since they were so premature her milk didn't come in so no udder to speak of.

So depending on what you decide to do or can pull together in short notice we may be able to show.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

um not sure what you mean -- every show has classes for all ages


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

I just may be confused but aren't there shows where they don't do bucks or "open yearlings" or "virgin does". Do they call that something else?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

I guess if they only want to do Sr does (those in milk)

but when Ive gone to any nigerian show they do at least juniors and senior does and we like to do bucks too. The only thing with bucks is its hard to get people to bring them to make sanction (10 goats) which is odd right? But Ashley said she will bring her boys to make sanction if we did do this.

Still looking for judges. It may not happen as its such short notice.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

Seeing information from different shows and fairs may have just added to my confusion :doh:

Anyway... Like I said before we have some we could bring depending on when/if you can pull it off.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

I could bring both my boys. They aren't that much but they won't come in much below 10th :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

I actually would love to bring at least one of my boys maybe 2.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

I could bring a boy or two, or three! Keep trying. For real-I could bring three bucks...


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

Ok
Mon Reve has 3
I have 2
Logan has 3
Freedom 3
WoW that's more than 10 right there. I don't know if mine can come though. We lanced an abscess on Loca's neck today and I am waiting for the cultures to come back.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*



logansmommy7 said:


> I could bring a boy or two, or three! Keep trying. For real-I could bring three bucks...


Would one of those be a One Knight Stand? :ROFL: *wink* *wink*


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*



RunAround said:


> logansmommy7 said:
> 
> 
> > I could bring a boy or two, or three! Keep trying. For real-I could bring three bucks...
> ...


You know it-and you know you LOOOOVE his name! :slapfloor:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: AGS and ADGA Sanctioned show in VA for Nigerian Dwarfs o*

Well, results of CL testing are pending. It is possible that we will not be there at all. If the results are positive, I will castrate the males, close the herd and build a separate facility for the babies. Next year I will have CL neg goats again. ray:


----------

